# Junk food sunday!



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheat meal or cheat day!?

Been eating crap today.....anyone else!?


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

2 Rolls and Bacon for Breakfast,,got better with 2 slice of Lemon sole and rice for dinner,,but then the fkn Ice cream van stopped rite outside the door,Big bag of Chocolate Buttons and 2 bags of Pickled onion crisps please lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Nope I've had

400g chicken at 10 am for lunch (Mexican lime marinade)

350g beef medallion

350g chicken breast (garlic and herb sauce)

High protein, moderate fat day zero-ish carb.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a cheapskate so I'm waiting for it to be a weekday when the "any pizza, any size" deal is on  (they don't do it weekends)


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm on 2000 cals pd and I'm hungry like the wolf.

On my second shake and an apple for the day. After that it'll be chicken and sweetcorn then boiled eggs and a shake then some more chicken after that.

Go me...


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Woke up with a hangover, McD breakfast to sort it out, and just finished off a Dominos, today has been a bad day


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Worse thing Iv had today is tuna pasta, which is worked into macros, so not that bad


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

6 weetabix go knows how much milk

3 bacon some beans and scram egg

some jellys then some chrisp

had 3 nutri shakes aswell today...oh and a chicken wrap from maccies.......


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Cheat week :thumb:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I might phone & order a mixed kebab. I've been to the gym today & not had much to eat, mainly porridge & a few eggs so shouldn't hurt.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Diet has gone out the window today, **** off egg and bacon roll and two wispa golds, they're amazing! Gonna pull it back in line, got a couple of chicken breasts in the oven and some veg on the hob


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Diet has gone out the window today, **** off egg and bacon roll and two wispa golds, they're amazing! Gonna pull it back in line, got a couple of chicken breasts in the oven and some veg on the hob


no chance double deckers **** all over w golds!!!

oh sh!t yeah i had about 6 hob nobs as well:whistling:

i have just pulled it back smashed in some chicken then with brown rice nomore carbs tonight and fasted cardio in the morn!!!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

started the day with 10 egg whites 2 whole eggs.. 60g oats.. then...

8 egg waffles and honey

1/2 roast chicken 4 spuds

300g turkey slices with tortilla crisps..

huge slice of watermelon...


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

be good all week and have all sunday as a cheat day.

thats how i do it.

so far i have had

breakfast - full fry up

snack - fruit tarts and other fresh pastries from the patisserie

lunch - 2 1/2 pounders with southern fries

snack - chicken and mushroom pie and steak and kidney pie

dinner - just had some fish and chips

may have some other crap later on but its been a good cheat day :thumb:


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I'm on 2000 cals pd and I'm hungry like the wolf.
> 
> On my second shake and an apple for the day. After that it'll be chicken and sweetcorn then boiled eggs and a shake then some more chicken after that.
> 
> Go me...


u must be STARVING!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Dinner was 300g chicken and half cup of white rice...

dessert - ate 4/5ths of this.

Feel a bit sick now.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Whys this in the welcome lounge anyway ?? Lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> Whys this in the welcome lounge anyway ?? Lol


Because talking about food is always a welcoming thought.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL this has helped subside my guilt.

Been on zero carbs all week even stuck to diet coke not vodka and dodged KFC but went out for lunch with family had muscles and seabass with green veg so fine but then I had Eton mess then a fruit flan and my bird baking as we speak the smell is killing me!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Started my cut today, so no  meh ill be the one stuffing my face on holiday with my six pack.. for 2 days untill its gone again :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Dinner was 300g chicken and half cup of white rice...
> 
> dessert - ate 4/5ths of this.
> 
> Feel a bit sick now.


LOL

And the meal started out so healthy too.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Bagels with Philadelphia and bacon for breakfast

Foot long meat ball marinara for lunch

Large BBQ meat feast at pizza hut for tea

Hot chocolate with cadburys nibbles in front of tv

Just wondering what to eat next?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Bagels with Philadelphia and bacon for breakfast
> 
> Foot long meat ball marinara for lunch
> 
> ...


The lamb/doner mix i just had,it's all gone and i am 385.5 now!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

All I've eaten today is a large pizza and a snickers duo washed down with a protein shake :-(


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The lamb/doner mix i just had,it's all gone and i am 385.5 now!


It's in my head now!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Ate pretty good but pretty bad too tho I knew today would be like this. I also knew tomorrow is gym gym time and all week no cheat 'til 2 weeks in. Today was also special as hard not to cheat when around with friends.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Junk food saturday > sunday

Yesterday was

3/4 Meat and mushroom thin feast 16inch pizza

4 Rasmalai

Bounty Milkshake


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chicken donner carnt beat em!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I call it 'Eat Sh!t Sunday' although i ate clean yesterday before going out, now im hungover....so it's Eat Sh!t Monday instead.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Big_Idiot said:


> I call it 'Eat Sh!t Sunday' although i ate clean yesterday before going out, now im hungover....so it's Eat Sh!t Monday instead.


well it is bank hol!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

1 x Large Pack of Doritos Cool Original

1 x Share pouch of Malteasers

If I want to be nailing around 2000 cals a day, I'm not left with much!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chating has rolled over to monday.....................


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the pizza today. 15" deep pan meat feast om nom nom :thumb:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheat day on Sunday for me but now days I keep it under control than an all out binge, saying that since I'm on low carbs throughout the week, I can ballon by 4lbs on morning of my cheat day to the follow morning!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Cheat day on Sunday for me but now days I keep it under control than an all out binge, saying that since I'm on low carbs throughout the week, I can ballon by 4lbs on morning of my cheat day to the follow morning!


Tell me about it, was up 7 lbs after a day of junk last week.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Junk food saturday > sunday
> 
> Yesterday was
> 
> ...


yeeeee man cant beat the rasmalai lol just like mum makes

today was krave hazelnut for brekkie with protien shake mixed with banana

then tuna pasta salad

then 2 pitta bread with chiken breast peppers and onion stir fry

then gym

then protien shake with banana

then 2 more pittas with chiken stir fry

damn am doing pritty well today lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> yeeeee man cant beat the rasmalai lol just like mum makes
> 
> today was krave hazelnut for brekkie with protien shake mixed with banana
> 
> ...


Your one lucky guy if your mum can make it whenevr you want. I'd gareentee I'd be like 20 stone if my mum could make it, have it all day every day


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

No, I've been good today

30g oats with 30g milled nuts/seeds/flax

king prawn and mixed rice and lentil salad

Few Pecans

an apple

some ricecakes

A protein shake

It's hard being female and dietingxx


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Your one lucky guy if your mum can make it whenevr you want. I'd gareentee I'd be like 20 stone if my mum could make it, have it all day every day


hahaha nah she hardly cooks, all the food i eat daily is what i cook and plus what i end up cooking for the fam to because they always dive on my scran lol havin 3 brothers is a pain in the ****, but when she does decide to cook then itsall good!


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't really have much of an appetite today, done 2 sessions in the gym (weights at 8am, cardio at 6pm). All I've had is:

2 protein shakes (with water)

3 boiled eggs

Gonna try and force some chicken breast down now..


----------

